# Four brake warnings came up



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

We have a 2009 SEL and four warning lights came on a few days ago, then turned off, now on again. We had pouring rains in the Bay Area so I thought that affected it. What should I check?

A+


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

What do you mean by brake warning lights? the ABS light or TRACS light?

If they came on during braking while raining, good chance your tires are towards the end of their life and the car picked up a hydroplaning condition you did not realize. If so, that was likely the traction control light that came on.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

Mine comes on when the brake fluid is low. Comes on and stays on. I have yet to find the damn leak.


----------



## BrocktonBarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

*same problem and now car is completely dead*

those same 4 lights came on in my 2009 Routan SE a few days ago but the car seemed to be running fine and I hadn't had a chance to bring it to be repaired. came out this morning and the thing is completely dead - couldn't even get the door to unlock using the key fob. Did you ever figure out what was causing your lights to come on? Have you had any problems since?


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Those 4 lights came on in our 2009 SE and it was a faulty ABS control module. It was about $380 to replace it at the dealer. We did not get it fixed for about 5 months after they diagnosed it. Eventually the dash lights went off, but the ABS and traction control did not work. We never had the issue you describe. Sounds like a bad battery or a faulty ground connection.


----------



## ChrisFeltman (Feb 29, 2016)

*Check your battery cable terminals*

I had problems like this with my 2009 Routan and it turned out that the battery cable terminals were almost completely corroded through. $50 fixed the problem, my mechanic replaced them with heavy duty ones.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

So the light is coming on again and the fluid is full. I guess I will check the battery cable. Can anyone tell me how to determine if the ABS module is bad?


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Go find some ice or gravel and stomp on the brakes or floor it. If ABS or ESP do not work, the module may be toast.  Or take it in for a diagnostic.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

audiophiliac said:


> Go find some ice or gravel and stomp on the brakes or floor it. If ABS or ESP do not work, the module may be toast.  Or take it in for a diagnostic.


ha ha ha Good idea. Maybe I should take the family with me for this test. I am sure my wife would LOVE it. 

Thanks


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

So I found this...

http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=5310763&ukey_assembly=743037

Anyone have feedback on this site? Ever used it before?


----------

